# Global Rescue in Bangkok



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 11, 2013)

Can anyone offer any experiences or information about this company and the office positions for Paramedics they continue to offer in Bangkok?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll ask a buddy of mine that I used to work with here. He left Amr to go work for them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok thanks, They have had the same positions open for months(maybe even years), so not exactly sure whats going on. Also the pay rate is below industry standard, although the cheap and interesting location is appealing.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't know about the pay. I know the problem they are having filling the position is finding someone with extensive world travel. They've had to many people go over for only a few months before returning to the US, because they couldn't adjust. They were very polite when I talked with them. Best of luck.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, I have been expating 3 years now and this particular company and position has remained shrouded in mystery for me. Looking forward to hearing any additional information. 

And for anyone who is wondering the company website can be found here https://www.globalrescue.com/index.cfm just click on careers


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys, Any new news or additional info?


----------

